# New Kubota Baler



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Review to come...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Look Familiar?

http://ien.vicon.eu/News/Product-News/New-Generation-RV-Balers-send-a-Powerful-Message

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Mike that's an Italian baler called Gallignani, In 2010 Kverneland entered in a long term joint venture with Gallignani to develop a new range round balers (fixed & variable chamber), wrappers and a new range of drum mowers. They may have taken some ideas from Vicon, let's hope they are all good. I'd imagine if Kubota put its seal on it it ought to be good.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Who owns Kverneland?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Is this the answer you were looking for mike?

2012
Kubota Corporation acquires Kverneland Group and takes full ownership in May 2012.

Kverneland Group acquires full control of Gallignani s.p.a., baler manufacturing company based in northern part of Italy. New company name of the Baler Competence Centre is Kverneland Group Ravenna S.r.l.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

More on Kverneland Group

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Kubota Tractor Corporation Enters Hay Tools and Spreaders Market

First Phase in Introduction to Include Disc Mowers, Rotary Rakes and Tedders, and Pendulum Spreaders

TORRANCE, Calif. (October 17, 2013) â€" Kubota Tractor Corporation announced today that it will enter the U.S. hay market in 2014 with an all-new line of Kubota Hay Tools. The new machinery further expands Kubota's strength in the agricultural market, and will allow its dealers to serve as a convenient, one-stop destination for Kubota tractors, hay implements and spreaders.

The new implements will be produced by Kverneland Group, a leading international company that develops, produces and distributes agriculture machinery. Kubota Corporation completed a full-ownership acquisition of Kverneland Group in May 2012, including its factories located in Norway, Demark, Germany, France, The Netherlands, Italy, Russia and China. The Kverneland Group brings to Kubota 134 years of experience in successfully developing and producing implements.

"Kubota's acquisition of Kverneland strengthens our global product portfolio while providing an opportunity for our U.S. dealers to expand their offerings to serve the needs of our haymaking customers," said Todd Stucke, Vice President, Kubota Agriculture & Turf Division. "These tools â€"carrying the well-recognized and deeply trusted Kubota name - are first in a series of product developments underway that will allow us to realize our agriculture growth strategy in the United States."

Kubota unveiled the new implements at the Kubota National Dealer Meeting in Memphis, Tenn., earlier this month. The first phase of implements will be available at Kubota dealerships in early 2014 and will include five disc mowers, ranging from 5'6" to 10'5"; a rotary rake and tedder, with a working width of 13'9" and 17'1" respectively; and pendulum spreaders, with capacities ranging from 7.8 to 47.7ft3. The new implements will be produced by Kverneland Group, a leading international company that develops, produces and distributes agriculture machinery. Kubota Corporation completed a full-ownership acquisition of Kverneland Group in May 2012, including its factories located in Norway, Demark, Germany, France, The Netherlands, Italy, Russia and China. The Kverneland Group brings to Kubota 134 years of experience in successfully developing and producing implements.

"Kubota's acquisition of Kverneland strengthens our global product portfolio while providing an opportunity for our U.S. dealers to expand their offerings to serve the needs of our haymaking customers," said Todd Stucke, Vice President, Kubota Agriculture & Turf Division. "These tools â€"carrying the well-recognized and deeply trusted Kubota name - are first in a series of product developments underway that will allow us to realize our agriculture growth strategy in the United States."

For more product information, please visit the Hay Tools and Spreaders product pages on www.kubota.com.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Pardon the duplication in previous post, having a li'l trouble with copy & paste!  

Dave


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I went in to today not expecting much out of this baler. I own a Vermeer 604m currently and I didn't think it would be anything near my Vermeer. I must say though I am very impressed. It has zero problems starting a bale regardless of the crop. It would also suck in the hay as fast as I could stay on the seat. Never had one issue all day today, and I rolled up 274 rolls. If weather holds off I hope to do that much more tomorrow. If I had to say what I was impressed with the most it would've been how efficient the pickup is and also just how fast the baler is. It wraps and ejects rolls so much faster than my Vermeer. I don't know how it would hold long term but it seems to be built pretty good. I like it, I really don't have any complaints. I pulled it with my 135gx which was a little overkill but it did awesome. The monitor is much more detailed than my current monitor also.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Kverneland made my New Holland tedder. I wouldn't buy anything made by them. Especially something like a baler. My new equipment philosophy is to never buy any equipment branded by one company and built and designed by another.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Is this the answer you were looking for mike?2012Kubota Corporation acquires Kverneland Group.


That's it Dave. That is what I was directing my original comment about of looking familiar.

Regards, Mike


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I know it just has Kubota stamped on it, what I'm saying is the thing will roll hay. I'm not brand loyal I go for what works best. I have equipment of many colors.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I know it just has Kubota stamped on it, what I'm saying is the thing will roll hay. I'm not brand loyal I go for what works best. I have equipment of many colors.


Built over sea's ? and parts when it breaks down ? how long might you wait ? it might roll faster than your 8 yr old M but how about when your waiting 10 day or 4 weeks for that sprocket, sensor, for that fancy monitor ? Just saying...!! i had a McCormick tractor once the tires alost dry rotted while I waited on a sensor to come from over sea's


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball said:


> Built over sea's ? and parts when it breaks down ? how long might you wait ? it might roll faster than your 8 yr old M but how about when your waiting 10 day or 4 weeks for that sprocket, sensor, for that fancy monitor ? Just saying...!! i had a McCormick tractor once the tires alost dry rotted while I waited on a sensor to come from over sea's


Are all Vermeer baler replacement parts made in the USA??


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Are all Vermeer baler replacement parts made in the USA??


I think so .. but don't hold me to it..... I 've never had to wait on anything


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

That is unless you are wanting to talk about the failed attempt that vermeer made a a big square baler that was a example of a baler built by a overseas manufacturer and re- bagged for vermeer.. kinda like the famous JD 100 square baler we all know how both those turned out LOL


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I can't speak for parts or service. I am simply stating the performance of the baler itself. The dealer called and wanted me to put one through the ringer so that's simply what I am doing. The parts situation is a good point and I'm sure all will consider that if they were to purchase one.

I rolled up a few more rolls this morning, another thing I have noticed is the baler stays pretty clean it doesn't build up on the sides or anywhere else for that matter. One complaint I have is the net is a little tricky to change.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If kubota is serious about selling them, there will be parts available in the USA. So much stuff is coming from Italy. Tractors, axles of non-Italian tractors, hay equipment... It's not the country where it comes from that's important. So much stuff originates overseas. It just comes down to how much the vendors here intend to stock parts.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Right on! I'm sure Kubota will keep a sharp eye on what breaks and it already knows its weak points so in all probability it will stock those parts in the US ready to be shipped. The whole world of manufacturing is changing and the distribution/stocking of parts has to adapt and so (alas) have we as the service we knew may well be part of the past.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> One complaint I have is the net is a little tricky to change.


It can be on other brands as well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I can't speak for parts or service. I am simply stating the performance of the baler itself. The dealer called and wanted me to put one through the ringer so that's simply what I am doing. The parts situation is a good point and I'm sure all will consider that if they were to purchase one.
> 
> I rolled up a few more rolls this morning, another thing I have noticed is the baler stays pretty clean it doesn't build up on the sides or anywhere else for that matter. One complaint I have is the net is a little tricky to change.


give her hell and put it though the ringer.. report you findings do you think it makes as good of bale as your M ? I would like to know how it would work make'n balage ? but you probably just make dry bales down there


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm also going to demo a Kuhn and the Vermeer prototype baler in September. I will keep yall posted on those as well.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I kinda like using equipment I don't have to pay for!!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Kverneland made my New Holland tedder. I wouldn't buy anything made by them. Especially something like a baler. My new equipment philosophy is to never buy any equipment branded by one company and built and designed by another.


Gee... there's a LOT of stuff that's rebranded and sold by another company... Don't buy a Deere hay mower, they're Kuhn's painted green... Don't buy a Case-IH mower, they're New Hollands painted Case IH red... don't buy a Case IH baler, they're built by Hesston (IIRC).

Seen the new Vermeer continuous round baler?? It's a Lely... and Lely builds the Vermeer hay mowers.

There's SO much rebranded stuff in the hay equipment business it's hard to keep track... Heck even my first generation Ford 552 round baler is built by Gehl...

Not exactly a new development...

Just sayin'... Later! OL JR


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

snowball said:


> give her hell and put it though the ringer.. report you findings do you think it makes as good of bale as your M ? I would like to know how it would work make'n balage ? but you probably just make dry bales down there


I wouldn't say it makes a better bale, my 604 already makes a picture perfect roll. So there really isn't much to improve there I would say it does just as good though. My biggest thing is just how fast this baler is. It runs circles around my Vermeer when it comes to tying, dumping and starting another roll. Mainly because it force feeds the hay. The Vermeer prototype that I will run next week will have this force feeding option as well so hopefully Vermeer will be just as fast.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

If it bales and holds up that is all that matters. Kubota is pretty good about parts locally. Not like when they first hit the tractor market years ago.

I also like the idea of running new and free. Pretty good combination.

About the speed of the net. My M Classic has the advanced net load setting to where the net begins wrapping as soon as the buzzer goes off. I have never played with the setting because I usually need time to slow down while the net is being prepared to wrap. It is supposed to take a few seconds off the net wrap time.

Nice looking baler. I might ask for permission to drive over and watch the Vermeer in September. That would be neat being able to see one operate before they were readily avaliable.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Sounds good Tim I will let you know when it's here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> Kverneland made my New Holland tedder. I wouldn't buy anything made by them. Especially something like a baler. My new equipment philosophy is to never buy any equipment branded by one company and built and designed by another.


Knvernland made my NH rake, too.
Can't wait to find a way to unload mine.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> Gee... there's a LOT of stuff that's rebranded and sold by another company... Don't buy a Deere hay mower, they're Kuhn's painted green... Don't buy a Case-IH mower, they're New Hollands painted Case IH red... don't buy a Case IH baler, they're built by Hesston (IIRC).Seen the new Vermeer continuous round baler?? It's a Lely... and Lely builds the Vermeer hay mowers.There's SO much rebranded stuff in the hay equipment business it's hard to keep track... Heck even my first generation Ford 552 round baler is built by Gehl...Not exactly a new development...Just sayin'... Later! OL JR


Case and NH are the same company. Not really rebranding. Same as when hesstons were Cases. I think this rebranding thing happens when a company wants to become competitive in a market segment. So this rebranding is the cheapest and fastest way to get into a new market. Maybe not the best way though. So I guess if I wanted a NH, Kubota, or knervland (sp) Tedder I go to the dealer with the best price. Then it will fall apart.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I wouldn't say it makes a better bale, my 604 already makes a picture perfect roll. So there really isn't much to improve there I would say it does just as good though. My biggest thing is just how fast this baler is. It runs circles around my Vermeer when it comes to tying, dumping and starting another roll. Mainly because it force feeds the hay. The Vermeer prototype that I will run next week will have this force feeding option as well so hopefully Vermeer will be just as fast.


How much does it cost compared to the kuhn or vermeer?


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

The one I am demoing is the Bv4160 premium they sell them for 32,500.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I haven't priced the Vermeer or Kuhn yet.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I haven't priced the Vermeer or Kuhn yet.


Let us know when you do, it's nice to make a comparison of price vs performance


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I haven't priced the Vermeer or Kuhn yet.


Friend and I looked over a Kuhn last or the year before at a farm show, they just seem to be really cluttered up under the side doors. They look over complicated with lots gizmos and gadgets compared to a Vermeer or a Deere. They're probably fine balers but I would hate to try and troubleshoot one if there was a problem.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

that is exactally what I thought about the Kubota we seriously considered buying a Kubota.the dealer that sold them also sells Vermeer and after comparing we went with the 504n mostly because it was way less complicated.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> Friend and I looked over a Kuhn last or the year before at a farm show, they just seem to be really cluttered up under the side doors. They look over complicated with lots gizmos and gadgets compared to a Vermeer or a Deere. They're probably fine balers but I would hate to try and troubleshoot one if there was a problem.


I looked at a Kuhn a few yrs ago opened the side door glanced in ther for about all of 30 sec. closed the door and walked away shaking my head looked like 100lbs of crap shoved in a 50lb sack


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

We looked at buying a farm a couple months ago. The realtor called today and asked if we were still interested and said Kubota just shot promo videos there with their new hay equipment.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CRE10 said:


> We looked at buying a farm a couple months ago. The realtor called today and asked if we were still interested and said Kubota just shot promo videos there with their new hay equipment.


What's your location?


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> What's your location?


It's a Missouri farm. I figured they would be doing it in Georgia, but who knows. The farm is pretty immaculate though.


----------



## bigoscycles (Dec 19, 2016)

Any updates on this baler?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bigoscycles said:


> Any updates on this baler?


I have not been able to find anything other than dealer hype. It is really new to 2016 as 2015 was mainly testing, distribution, etc.

Maybe someone can post a link to a review or comment from 2016 haying season, or send me a link and I will post it for you.

Regards, Mike


----------

